# how to use marine tex



## saurav16 (Mar 22, 2007)

I had a quick question. I am repairing a really small area .25 inch by 3inches. The instructions say to mix the entire vile of hardner to the putty. Is there another way to do it so I don't waste the entire package? Is it really ok to do this while the boat is in the water as water may hit the site being repaired? The water temp is 75F deg. Although with water touching it it may be hard to prepare the surface (sanding/scraping) and cleaning with thinner? Anyone done any repair like that? Thanks!


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Marine-tex mixes by ratio, so determine the ratio of hardner to putty, and do it in that amount. It works much like marine bondo. Can't really say if it will be bothered if it gets wet.

_Currently enroute, Belhaven to Oriental_


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

I have never worked with MarineTex on a wet surface, but believe the added liquid would have a detrimental affect. If the repair area is close to the waterline, consider shifting some onboard ballast to raise that section off the water a bit. Mix it to a ratio of catalyst-1 : 5-putty.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

saurav16 said:


> I had a quick question. I am repairing a really small area .25 inch by 3inches. The instructions say to mix the entire vile of hardner to the putty. Is there another way to do it so I don't waste the entire package? Is it really ok to do this while the boat is in the water as water may hit the site being repaired? The water temp is 75F deg. Although with water touching it it may be hard to prepare the surface (sanding/scraping) and cleaning with thinner? Anyone done any repair like that? Thanks!


Just be sure the gouge is nice and clean. If you are using a small kit (marinetex also comes in quarts, etc) I find other things that need repair and just use the whole thing. If it might get splashed/wet, just cover the repair with plastic wrap (saran rap) until in cures. Be very careful! That is some dang hard stuff, you don't want to have to sand it. It is also possible to run your squeegee(sp?) over the pastic wrap for a smoother finish. Just be sure that there is no extra that will have to be sanded. If so, it could damage the surrounding gelcoat when doing so.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

From the marine tex site:
Can I apply Marine-Tex under the water?
Yes, but the Marine-Tex is likely to wash away in moving water while it is trying to cure. The FlexSet is better for underwater applications because it is of a denser consistency. If you would like to try an underwater application, mix the epoxy above the water, then deposit it on wax paper or plastic wrap. Slide the wax paper or plastic wrap onto the palm of your hand with epoxy facing up. Take it below the water line and apply to surface. Be careful not to smack or pancake the product onto the surface, this will trap water under the epoxy. Instead, roll the epoxy onto the repair to push water out of the way. Leave wax paper/plastic wrap on the repair while full cure takes place for best results.


----------



## Gary M (May 9, 2006)

The gouge will have to be clean and dry when you apply the Marinetex, don't think a small amount of moisture on the outside will hurt after it is on. 

You will find the base it quite stiff and hard to work but the catalyst softens it up. The mix ratio is not critical, I just guess at the right amount and it has always set up properly. I put both parts on a small piece of plywood or similar and then mix it well with a putty knife. As USC has already said get it smoothed out very close to your final finish before it sets up as it is VERY hard to sand when set up.

Gary


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'd emphasize that you want to get the MarineTex as close to the final faired shape as possible, since it is rather difficult to fair.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

I've had good success fairing the surface after setting, by shaving the patch with a single-edge razor blade. Wet sand, apply rubbing compound, Finesse-It II, then wax.


----------

